# "Shadows of water"



## Pyros (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello from Spain.

This is my first post and I am. Pyros is my nickname, and this is my aquarium. Its title is "Shadows of water", and I learn from all those collaborating on this forum. I hope your criticisms and comments, thanks.










Excuse my poor English. I need a translator to write. Congratulations for this wonderful forum.

Greetings from Spain.

Pyros


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Thats a really great tank, keep it up!


----------



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

I really like the colors. It is a really nice tank Welcome to APC


----------



## pfertz (Jun 26, 2007)

Welcome to APC, your tank is gorgeous! Good choice in fish as an accent


----------



## hilikus16 (Nov 5, 2008)

wow that tank is gorgeous!


----------



## eco-mod (Oct 19, 2007)

Stunning! I love how simple yet elegant it is!


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

What an amazing scape:high5:. Those discus are a beautiful complement!


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Very nice scape.

I am curious to whats is your tank specs.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Just beautiful!


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh my! What a fantastic first post!! 

You need not worry about your English, your tank speaks for itself. 

Absolutley beautiful... Well done!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

wow!
:first:


----------



## Pyros (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words. 

Last year I participated for the first time in a championship and was the ADA-2008. 

The aquarium has undergone major changes and I hope to return to participate again this year. 

Excuse my ignorance, when we celebrate the AGA Championship?. I would also like to participate. 

Greetings from Spain.

Pyros


----------



## veedubdrouin (Feb 20, 2008)

That is a great picture of a beutiful tank! I like the way the fish are all at the center, it adds to the color blocking technique.

Well done!


----------



## tom_zg (Oct 20, 2006)

wow... the contrast between the red lotuses and fish can be observed as a (mobile) contrast focal point itself!


----------



## rahamen (May 6, 2006)

Congrats Pyros, I love this tank. I wonder if it is the tank wich you enter in AGA last year.

Regarding the AGA contest I think it is in September http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/

Rgds.


----------



## JESSA (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello my teacher ,

Nice to see you by here . Very beautiful aquascape :clap2: . I'm whishing to know what's your new design for this year ADA contest.

Regards from la Alcarria!!
:wave:


----------



## flowerfishs (Mar 26, 2009)

that's a nice tank..keep the good job!


----------



## Fields of Blue (Sep 25, 2008)

Hehe, your aquarium title makes me think of Winslow Homer and "The Color of Light." The tank is magnificent, and I love your big pretty discus against the large flora background.


----------



## TheKillHaa (Sep 15, 2007)

and There is Pyros,, with excellent entrance bytheway..

not only a great aquarium he can shows, but also a xcellents advices and tips...

oooh! yes as i know him well,, 

saludos hermano.


----------



## Pyros (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello everybody,



rahamen said:


> Congrats Pyros, I love this tank. I wonder if it is the tank wich you enter in AGA last year.


Rahamen ... if the tank is to participate in the ADA-2008 lying on the 260º instead of the ranking.

I hope to have improved for next season.

Thank you for your congratulations and kind words.

Greetings from Spain.

Marcelo, Jesús... un abrazo.

Pyros


----------



## gwendal (Feb 10, 2009)

Great job Pyros, the spanish power!


----------

